# Looking to Charter in Baja: Options?



## katie_gaut (May 24, 2005)

Hello,
We have a group of 4 interested in bareboating a 34-50' monohull sailboat in the Baja (La Paz, Cabo, Loreto) area in November - January of this year. We have 1 USCG captain, a very experienced sailor and 2 novices aboard. We are looking for advice on:
1 - Any bareboat charter companies (besides Moorings, too pricey for us)
2 - Owners interested in selling their Mooring time
3 - Owners interested in trading their time for a home in Missoula, MT. There has to be some skiier/sailors out there, right? 

Thanks so much for looking!


----------

